# Where can a get a good tug of war toy?



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been thru many tug ropes and toys, nothing holds up for more than 2 weeks, any ideas?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I've seen some pretty strong ones at tractor supply. Don't know if you got one of those.

I'd probably go online and look though if your out of stores to check out.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

good luck on finding ones i just use old t shirts now


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

I was searching around and found this
Fire Hose Dog Bite Tug With Handle [Hand Crafted Fire Hose Dog Bite] : Dog harness,Leather dog harnesses, nylon dog harness, spiked dog harnesses, padded dog harness, custom dog harnesses, Best dog harness

Seems like it would hold up. Just make sure to take it away once your done so the corners or handle stay intact


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

gxkon said:


> good luck on finding ones i just use old t shirts now


LMAO, I know the feeling Patch goes thru them all


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Tractor supply does have some good toys. Or to make it cheaper find a dollar store in your area and stalk up. Its cheap so they dont make as big of a hole in your wallet.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Tractor supply does have some good toys. Or to make it cheaper find a dollar store in your area and stalk up. Its cheap so they dont make as big of a hole in your wallet.


Not a bad idea, 
I tried that booda wonder tug or what ever it is for $18 and the handle poped right off after 1/2 hour , its just held in by glue, and he's already almost thru the rope in the middle and on the end........


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man, nothin can stand up to bullys really. i even bought the biggest craziest kong toy when my dogs were still around a year old and it lasted maybe a week.

just get a cat


lol jk


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i have found that a old fire hose with the ends burts just a little so it wont frey works out really nice and will last for a few week maybe a few months if you only use it for tug and dont let em just chew it.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i use a burlap sack cut in half long ways and tie a knot on both ends ..we can play tug of war for months when only used for tug of war.. it also works great on the springpole but does not last as long..


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I buy stretchy fleece and cut in half in strips then take 8 strips and do a tight fishbone braid in it.....it lasts a while for tugging and is strong enough for the flirt or springpole


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I went to the feed store and bought a 100ft rope 500# strengh I cut off nine pieces about 2ft long then I braid the three pieces together once they are done I braid the braids together. It is really stong and it lasts. I can buy the 100ft rope for 20.00.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

at petsmart they sell this rubber tire with a rope on it. it looks pretty durable. patch can grab the tire and you can tug the rope.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

I found a good thick one at Petco, but that has been a couple of years ago. It's about 3 foot long and about 4 to 5 inches thick! Sheeba absolutely loves it and its not easy for her to tear up! It was around 25 or 30 dollars though, I bought it when she was a puppy and its still in great shape, so I think that it was worth it. Here's a pic of it... not a very good one cause I had to resize it and she's got it in her mouth hanging lol!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a really tough thick rope with a rubber handle, I got it at Petsmart for about 20 dollars and chino goes through everything else like its paper... But that's just my dog so I don't know LOL


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

No matter what I get it never lasts more than a day, my dogs grab separate ends and don't quit until whatever it is ends up destroyed. I bought a tire that was a lifetime gaurantee and the store owner was shocked when I brought it back the same day in about 8 pieces. I might try braiding smaller ropes into one, but what about the ends?


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

The best one i was surprised with has jolly ball attached to it. I dont know why this one has lasted this long he has been the roughest with it and its not yet in a million pieces. Worth a shot!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm about to buy a Jute Bite tug. I think if i'm going to spend money on something I'd rather it be made well...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like these. But don't leave them laying around as a chew toy. Only for tuggies. Amazon.com: Tuffy's Ultimate Tug-Of-War Red Paw Print Dog Toy For Medium to Large Dogs: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> at petsmart they sell this rubber tire with a rope on it. it looks pretty durable. patch can grab the tire and you can tug the rope.


its not kilo killed hers


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you buy the nylon rope burn the ends together. If you go with the cloth type rope just leave them I cut them short so the don't fray too much.


----------

